# Campbell's Chunky Soup



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

What is it with Campbell's Chunky Soup? I've eaten it maybe 6 different times, and on 3 or 4 of those occasions I ended up getting bad and painful D. Almost like food poisoning. It's happened with different flavors too.


----------



## 14225 (Aug 15, 2006)

Some of those canned soups have MSG, which has been known to agrevate the bowels.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by squirrel:Some of those canned soups have MSG, which has been known to agrevate the bowels.


Exactly! I read all labels because I know  MSG (Monosodium Glutamate) kills me. So many things have MSG that you wouldn't even imagine unless you read the food's ingredient labels. Last Thanksgiving I got really ill and I knew I'd read all labels on canned stuff I used so I couldn't figure it out. Went through my trashcan, and sure enough, I'd missed reading the Stove Top stuffing box I made and that had MSG right on the label. That's what I get for being lazy too...I usually make my own stuffing but this year I decided I'd take a break and suffered for it.


----------



## 23715 (Mar 10, 2007)

I totally agree. I still remember when the chunky soup made me feel sick and bloated several years ago. I stopped buying it. There's something really bad in it, whether the starch or msg. I just avoid them all now. Even the normal old fashioned soup can make me sick because of all the additives.My ideal is to avoid all canned foods but when I feel too ill to cook it is so tempting to buy them. I try to remember how bad they are and not even go down that aisle in the store.


----------



## Kris S. (Oct 7, 2021)

This very thing happened to me as well. I have been working on reducing my consumption of Gluten to get rid of my bloating per my doctors request. It seems to be working along with basically trying to cook most of my food myself and eating cleanly. I had a Campbells Pub Style Chicken and Dumplings soup and my gut feels huge now, bloated, burping gurgling. I do not feel that great today. I don't know what element it was but something in this soup does not set well in my system. I looked it up on fooducate.com and it get a C- rating. This soup is created with a lot of cheap ingredients.


----------

